# Aiming/trajectory



## 123Slickster (Feb 1, 2010)

Got a Glock in 9mm and I'm trying to increase my shooting range. My question is do I need to change where I place the front sight the further out I shoot? Don't know what the trajectory is for the 9mm. I've only been playing in shallow waters (less than 9 yds) but I want to go further out. Thanks.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Depends on how far you're planning to shoot.

Here is a website that gives trajectories for various handgun calibers out to 100 yds.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/handgun_trajectory_table.htm

If you're talking 9 yds to 25 yds you will not notice much difference. The problem I have at 25 yds is just keeping it on the target let alone grouping anything.

Good luck.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

Aim higher to shoot farther.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

123Slickster said:


> Got a Glock in 9mm and I'm trying to increase my shooting range. My question is do I need to change where I place the front sight the further out I shoot? Don't know what the trajectory is for the 9mm. I've only been playing in shallow waters (less than 9 yds) but I want to go further out. Thanks.


As SaltyDog said, it won't make much difference at "normal" handgun distances (5-25 yards). If you are hitting near center at 9 yards, you should still be close (perhaps a bit high) at 20-25 yards.

Farther than 25 yards, most non-competitive-shooting-folks' shot groups spread out so wide that it is difficult to tell exactly where the center of the group is, and so, where the gun is hitting (on average).

I've shot my 9mm Glocks out to 100 yards on paper, and the shots would still stay on the body of a full-size silhouette target with a neck or head aiming point (depends on the load), IF the shooter was up to the challenge of executing the fundamentals properly for every single shot.

The best way to find out where your gun is shooting at extended distances is to put up a target at longer range, and shoot! Half the fun of shooting is to try new things, and challenging yourself to constantly improve. I tell folks if it's getting too easy, try shooting faster, farther, or at smaller targets. When you get to the point where you can draw from a holster and smack an aspirin tablet at 50 yards, in less than a half-second, give me a call. I'll come visit, and you can teach ME to do it!


----------

